# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Joy & Grace το κοκατιλοζεύγος!!

## kostas0206

Καλησπερα παιδια!
Φετος ειπα να κανω την πρωτη αναπαραγωγη κοκατιλ μου, και μαλλον η τελευταια(τουλαχιστον για λιγο καιρο). Και οπως παντα ηθελα να το μοιραστω με την ηλεκτονικη μου παρεα!  :Happy: 
Ας αρχισω λοιπον.
Εχω ενα ζευγαρακι cockatiel οπως πολλοι ξερετε, τον Τζοι και την Γκρέις. Αν και στην αρχη δεν εδειχναν πολυ δεμενο ζευγαρι, πηρα ενα μικρο ρισκο και ξεκινησα προετοιμασια στις 10/01 μεχρι 20/02. 

Η προετοιμασια εγινε με τα εξης. Μειγμα σπορων για μεσαιου μεγεθους παπαγαλους, πρασινα λαχανικα οπως μπροκολο, σπανακι, σεσκουλου, αντιδι, μαρουλι. Επισης, εδινα αλλα λαχανικα οπως κουνουπιδι, καροτο, βρασμενη γλυκοπατατα, πιπεριες. Αρωματικα φυτα οπως φρεσκια ριγανη, θυμαρι, δεντρολιβανο, αλλα και ο ανιθος, ο μαιντανος, σελινο, δυοσμος και μεντα ειχαν την θεση τους στο μειγμα λαχανικων. Λιγα φρουτα(επειδη δεν τα προτιμουν) οπως μπανανα, μηλο και λιγο ποστοκαλι. Τελος, την τιμητικη τους ειχαν φετος τα φρεσκα φυτρα, απο το βασικο μειγμα σπορων, νιζερ, ηλιοσπορο, σιταρι, φακες και ρεβιθια.

Το βραστο αυγο ή αυγοτροφη ηταν σχεδον καθημερινα στο κλουβι τους! Σουπιοκοκκαλο και πετρα ιωδιου παντα στο κλουβακι. 1 φορα τη βδομαδα εβαζα και ξηρους καρπους(σε μικρες ποσοτητες) οπως καριδια, φουντουκια και αμυγδαλα.

Αφου εληξε η προετοιμασια(20/2) μπηκε και η φωλια(25*25*25), και τα πουλακια μου πηραν αμεσως μπρος...  :Happy: 

 




Απο την επομενη κιολας μερα ειδα τα πρωτα βατεματα!  :Happy: 

Και στις 01/03 πρωι πρωι ειδα ενα κατασπρο αυγουλακι!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 



Και συνεχιζουμε!!!  :Happy:  Αυριο περιμενω το επομενο αυγο απο τα μικρα μου!!
Λοιπον, φτυστε τα και θαυμαστε τα...  :: 

Για να ειμαι σιγουρος!  ::

----------


## serafeim

:Happy0065:  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## mrsoulis

μπράβο άντε με το καλό και καλή συνέχεια... σε λίγες μέρες βλέπω το φόρουμ να μπλοκάρει από φωτογραφίες με μικρες φατσούλες...  :Happy:

----------


## mparoyfas

μονο τον ακατονόμαστο φτύνουμε , καλότυχα τα πουλακια σου με το καλο να γινουν γονεις με μικρα γεμάτα υγεια!

----------


## kostas0206

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!  :Happy: 




> μονο τον ακατονόμαστο φτύνουμε


Για πλακα το ειπα...  :winky: 
Δεν πιστευω σε αυτα!  :Happy:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Όλα καλά να πάνε σου εύχομαι. 
Μέσα ή έξω τα έχεις τα πουλάκια?

----------


## kostas0206

> Όλα καλά να πάνε σου εύχομαι. 
> Μέσα ή έξω τα έχεις τα πουλάκια?


Καταρχας ευχαριστω!  :Happy: 

Ναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο τα εχω, σε μια εξωτερικη αποθηκη που ανακαινηστηκε. Αλλα εχουν 100% φυσικο φωτισμο!

----------


## xrisam

Καλά τι σουπέρ μενου τους εχεις....μπράβο Κώστα!!

Αντε καλή συνέχεια με το καλό!

----------


## Μπία

Συγκινήθηκα,τι όμορφη φωλίτσα και το αυγουλάκι!!!με το καλό!

----------


## kostas0206

> Καλά τι σουπέρ μενου τους εχεις....μπράβο Κώστα!!
> 
> Αντε καλή συνέχεια με το καλό!


Καλο ειναι το μενου δεν λεω, αλλα θα ηθελα να περιεχει και καποια αλλα λαχανικα τα οποια δεν μπορω να βρω μιας και μενω σε χωριο. Tουλαχιστον αυτη την περιοδο! Αλλα ευτυχως ο κηπος μου εχει πολλα καλουδια!  :Happy:  
Ολα βιολογικα απο τα χερακια μου!  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Ε αφου είναι και απο τον κήπο σου δυο φορές μπράβο!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## kostas0206

> Ε αφου είναι και απο τον κήπο σου δυο φορές μπράβο!!


Τα παντα βιολογικα!!! Τα περισσοτερα δηλαδη!
Απο μικρος που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου, οι γονεις μου παντα φροντιζαν να εχουμε λαχανικα και φρουτα απο δικα μας φυτα και δεντρα!  :Party0035:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οοοοο, έτσι παιδιά να μας δείχνετε φωτογραφίες με αυγουλάκια και φωλίτσες να μπαίνουμε στο κλήμα!!! 

Με το καλό Κώστα!

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο Κωστα και τα υπολοιπα αυγα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Με το καλό Κωστή ...!!! :Happy0065:  :Happy0064: 
Υγεία και με το καλό μπόμπιρεεες ... :Happy0159:  ::  :: 
Εγώ τα σταύρωσα στο όνομα της Αγίας Τριάδας για να μην στα ματιάσωω ... :Rolleye0012:  :winky:

----------


## panagiotis k

Υπέροχα Κωστή τα πουλάκια σου, με το καλό να έχεις και όμορφους απογόνους !!!!!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

ο κήπος και τα παντα φρεσκα λαχανικα ειναι μερικα απο τα καλα της επαρχίας... ετσι και τα δικα μου παντα φρεσκα απο τον κήπο μου χορταρικα και φρεσκα αυγα απο τις κοτουλες που εχω, οι οποιες μαλιστα τωρα που φτιάχνει ο καιρός τις 4-5 τελευταιες μέρες γεννουν σαν τρελλές... δεν εχω που να τα βάλω... μακάρι μπορουσα να ερχομαι αθηνα να σας τα μοιράζω...  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια και σιγά σιγά και τα πουλάκια!!!  ::

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πολύ καλή συνέχεια να έχετε! 'Ολα θα πάνε μια χαρά! Σίγουρα, αφού έχουν και την επιμελή σου φροντίδα!  :Love0001:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι ομορφο ζευγαρακι!! καλη συνεχεια Κωστα! ολα καλα να σου πανε  ::

----------


## kostas0206

Σημερα αργα το απογευμα(μαλλον) ηρθε και το τριτο αυγο!  :Anim 26:  :Happy0064:  :Happy: 
Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι τα γεννουσε νωρις το πρωι αλλα μαλλον ολα τα εχει γεννησει αργα το απογευμα που δεν τα ενοχλω γιατι παιρνουν τις θεσεις τους για υπνο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ααααααα πολύ ωραίααα !!!! :Jumping0044: 
Άντε με το καλόοοο ...
Πολλά like !!!

----------


## blackmailer

πρώτη φορά ακούω πουλιά να γεννούν αυγά το απόγευμα!!!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## kostas0206

Ευχαριστωωω!  :Happy: 

Κι ομως Νεκταριε!  ::  Αργα το απογευμα γεννησε, θα βλεπω και αυριο τακτικα τη φωλια απο το μεσημερι και μετα να δω τι γινεται!
Αλλα και αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο!  ::  Μονο οταν βαζω αυγοτροφη ή λαχανικα βγαινει η Grace και οταν αυτη βγαινει εχω μονο λιγα δευτερολεπτα να δω τα αυγα, μιας και αστραπιαια ο τζοι μπαινει στη φωλια και τσουπ καθεται στα αυγα!!!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

έτσι πρέπει να είναι αφωσιομένοι !!!!
χαχαχαχχαα όλα καλά .. καλή συνέχεια !!! :Happy0159:

----------


## kostas0206

Ευτυχως που ειναι τοσο αφοσιωμενοι!
Ελπιζω να ειναι ετσι και σαν γονεις!
Που το πιστευω δηλαδη!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vicky_ath

> πρώτη φορά ακούω πουλιά να γεννούν αυγά το απόγευμα!!!


Τα κοκατίλ το κάνουν συχνά...

----------


## kostas0206

Καλησπερα παιδια!
Σημερα ηρθε και το τεταρτο αυγο!  :Happy: 
Δυστυχως ομως δεν μπορω να πω οτι πανε ολα ομαλα!

Ολο ολα κυλουσαν καλα, πριν λιγο που πηγα να βαλω λαχανικα, ο τζοι μπηκε μες στη φωλια και αρχισαν να ακουγονται φωνες. Ξαφνικα πεταγονται και τα δυο εξω και ο τζοι αρχισε να κυνηγα την γκρεις σε ολο το κλουβι και καθε φορα που την επιανε, ανεβαινε πανω της και την τσιμπουσε δυνατα.
Φοβηθηκα και εκλεισα τον τζοι στο μισο κλουβι, βαζοντας το χωρισμα που εχει το κλουβι.

Τι να κανω;; Φοβαμαι! Εχω και αυγα στη φωλια...  :sad: 
Να βαλω τον τζοι σε αλλο κλουβι; να τα αφησω ετσι; τι να κανω;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μήπως ήθελε να την ζευγαρωσει? 
Από όσο όλοι ξέρουμε τα κοκατιλ κλωσανε και οι δύο γονεις τα αυγά!
Τι να πω ... δεν ξέρω καν τι μπορεί να έγινε! 
Η Γκρεις τώρα τι κάνει που τα χωρισες, κλωσαει κανονικά? 
Σίγουρα οι πιο έμπειροι θα σε βοηθήσουν !
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## mrsoulis

Νομιζω καλο ειναι να αφησεις τη φυση να κανει τη δουλεια της...

----------


## kostas0206

Ευχαριστω παιδια!
Μου απαντησαν και καποια ατομα μεσω fb...

Τα εβαλα παλι μαζι, απλως ο καυγας ειχε παρει αλλη διασταση και τρομαξα. Της ματωσε το ποδαρακι ο βλακας!

----------


## mrsoulis

Άγριος ο άντρας... :winky: ... Μην ανησυχείς μια χαρά θα τα πανε... Καλη συνέχεια...

----------


## kostas0206

Χαιρετώ ολη τη παρεα!!!  :Big Grin: 

Ηρθε η ωρα να ενημερωσω το θεμα μετα απο πολλες πολλες μερες!!  :: 

Λοιπον...  :: 
Τα πουλακια μου γεννησαν 4 αυγουλακια στο συνολο. Ολα γονιμα! 
Καποια στιγμη το τριτο, στη σειρα αυγο, το βρηκα με μια λακουβιτσα. Μετα απο συζητηση με τη Βικυ(Vicky_ath), την οποια ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τη βοηθεια της σε ολη αυτη μου τη προσπαθεια, αποφασισα να το αφησω μιας και δεν ειχε σπασει η εσωτερικη μεμβρανη.

Ολα κυλουσαν ομαλα και οι μερες περασαν.  :: 
Στις 20/3 βρηκα το πρωτο μωρακι στη φωλια!!! Δυστυχως ομως οι γονεις ουτε το ταισαν ουτε το σκεπασαν για να το ζεστανουν με αποτελεσμα να το βρω νεκρο στη φωλια.  :sad: 

Σημερα το πρωι βρηκα "εσκασε μυτη" το δευτερο μπομπιρακι!!!  :Bird1:  Το μικρο ταιστηκε κανονικα και γενικα το φροντιζουν συνεχεια! Το εχω μονο μια φορα γιατι οι γονεις ουτε μου με αφηνουν να του ριξω μια ματια! Αφοσιωση!!!  :: 

Περιμενω τις επομενες μερες να σκασουν και τα επομενα αυγουλακια μου!  :: 

Φωτογραφιες δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω! Αλλα υποσχομαι να ανεβασω οταν καταφερω να τραβηξω μερικες!  ::

----------


## mrsoulis

με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα... μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα... οσο για το πρωτο μην ανησυχεις ισως να ειχε καποιο προβλημα ή να ηταν αδυναμο πολυ και να μην ειχε τυχη... αλλιως δε νομιζω να το αφηναν...

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ καλά νέα αυτά...εύχομαι η συνέχεια να είναι ακόμα καλύτερη. οπως και ο Αντώνης πιθανόν το πρώτο να ήταν άρρωστο ή γενικά να διέκριναν οι γονείς κάποια αδυναμία και έτσι να αποφάσισαν να το αφήσουν! γενικά το κάνουν αυτό τα πουλιά για να μην ξοδεύουν άσκοπα ενέργεια σε νεοσσούς που δεν βλέπουν να είναι εντάξει 100%...αυγουλάκια, αυγοτροφή, φρέσκο νεράκι και σποράκια να έχουν πάντα διαθέσιμα!

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα για το πρώτο πουλάκι :sad:  Αλλά όλα καλά θα πάνε, με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## kostas0206

Εχθες εσκασε το δευτερο και σημερα ηρθε και το τριτο!! Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## litsa kara

ολα να πανε καλα φιλε μου, πολλα συγχαρητηρια για ολη την δουλεια σου!!!

----------


## xrisam

:Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045: 
 :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## mrsoulis

μπραβο αντε και με το καλο να τα δεις στο κλαρι...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θετικά τα αποτελέσματα Κωστή !!
όλα κομπλέεε ...
Καλή συνέχεια !!! :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Mε το καλόόόό ...

----------


## blackmailer

ανυπομονούμε να δούμε μικρά τσουλουφάκια !!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Ολα βαινουν πολυ καλα!! Σημερα ηρθαν και οι καινουργιες προμηθειες(τρομες, κρεμα νεοσσων για παν ενδεχομενο, τσαμπια κεχρι κοκκινα και χρυσα και καποιες καινουργιες ταιστρες).
 Τα μικρα ειναι συνεχως ταισμενα και οι γονεις τα φροντιζουν συνεχεια! 
Εχουμε καποιους περιστασιακους καυγαδες βεβαια, αλλα οχι τιποτα σημαντικο. Πιστευω το αγορι μου θελει να ξαναζευγαρωσει γι' αυτο το κανει.

Το πρωτο μικρο εχει γινει ενα μικρο τερατακι ενω τα αλλα δυο φαινονται σαν "σκουλικακια" οπως λεει και η αδερφη μου! Ο μεγαλος της παρεας εχει αρχισει να ανοιγει και τα ματακια του σημερα!

Φωτογραφιες μαζεμενες οταν βγουν τα φτερουδακια τους!  :Big Grin:

----------


## geo_ilion

καλος τα δεχτηκες Κωστα με το καλο να βγουν και τα μικρουλια απο την φωλια

----------


## mrsoulis

αντε με το καλο περιμενουμε να δουμε και τις φατσουλες τους στην οθονη...

----------


## beak

Αντε με το καλό και στο κλαδί.
Καλή συνέχεια!

Υ.Γ. Μια γνώμη μου και όχι παρατήρηση...  προσπάθησε να φωτογραφίζεις χωρίς φλας, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για τα μάτια τους.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ καλά τα νέα σου Κωστή !!!!

Με το καλό στο κλαρί και σε μία καλή οικογένεια !!! ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλη συνεχεια Κωστα!!! να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρακια σου!  :Jumping0045:

----------


## kostas0206

Καλημερα και καλο Σαββατοκυριακο απο εμενα και τα μικρα μου!
Οπως υποσχεθηκα φωτογραφιες απο τα μικρα.  :Happy: 
Και τα σταδια αναπτυξης τους... Απο το κλωσσημα μεχρι και σημερα(τελευταια φωτογραφια)! 

Σημειωση: H καμερα μου δεν κανει καλη εστιαση μες στη φωλια γι' αυτο δεν εχουν βγει καλες οι φωτογραφιες  :: 
Ας ξεκινησω...








Φτυστε τα μην τα ματιασετε!  ::   :Happy0196:

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες, να τα χαίρεσαι!!! Ψυχούλες μου!!!

Πολλά ματόχαντρα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

ΑΠπαπαπαπα !!!!
Τί γίνεται εδώωωω βρεεε ..??
 :Party0035: 

Χαίρομαι πολύ ... καλή συνέχειαα !!!  ::

----------


## mrsoulis

Μπράβο ωραίο φωτορεπορτάζ... Να τα χαίρεσαι και να τα δεις στο κλαρί με το καλό...

----------


## kostas0206

Σας λειψαμε;; Γιναμε 8,7,6 ημερων αντιστοιχα!  :: 

Ο προλοβος των μικρων ειναι παντα "κρεμασμενος" λογω της τροφης τους! Οι γονεις τα μπουκώνουν καλά στο φαϊ  :: 
Το πρωτο με το δευτερο μικρο ειναι σχεδον στο ιδιο επιπεδο αναπτυξης(κρατανε ολο και περισσοτερο τα ματακια τους ανοιχτα, βγαινουν τσουλουφακια και σιγα σιγα περιμενουμε φτερακια). Το τριτο ειναι ο βενιαμιν της παρεας, που μολις σημερα τον ειδα να ανοιγει τα ματια του.  :Happy: 

Ειναι ολα τα μικρα γκριζακια  :winky: 
Εεε τι αλλο; Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω lol  :: 

Να μια φωτογραφια σημερινη!  ::

----------


## xrisam

Αχ κάτι μπουρεκάκια!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ΜΙκρούλια ζουζούνιααα !!!
 :Party0038:

----------


## kostas0206

Εχουν τοση πλακα παιδια! Δεινοσαυρακια τα φωναζω γιατι πραγματικα μοιαζουν με δεινοσαυρακια  :: 
Και οταν ζητανε τροφη κανουν κραυγες δεινοσαυρων  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωπωπω ναι αυτό το γρύλισμα που κάνουν είναι τρομακτικό !!!
Όντως δεινοσαυράκια !!!

----------


## kostas0206

:rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είπα να βάλω καρδούλες για τα *μικρά*  αλλά λέω άφησε το καλύτερα !!!
Αλλά *ήθελαααα ...* 

χαχαχαχα ::  ::

----------


## mrsoulis

πανεμορφα ειναι να τα χαιρεσαι... πραγματι κανουν πολυ φασαρια ομως που να ακουσεις τα δικα μου τα μπατζακια που ειναιι και 6 και μαλιστα συντονιζονται και μολις αρχισει ενα φωναζουν ολα μαζι...

----------


## kostas0206

Καλημερα παδια!
Εχω πολυ πολυ απαισια νεα.  :sad: 

Ενω ολα κυλουσαν ομαλα, οι νεοσσοι ταιζονταν του σκασμου, ο τζοι στις 3/4 τα ειδε σαν ανταγωνιστες.
Τα τσιμπησε και τα δαγκωσε τραυματιζοντας το μικροτερο και το δευτερο μικρο πολυ πολυ ασχημα. Το μικροτερο το βρηκα νεκρο το πρωι της επομένης. Τα αλλα δυο μεχρι στιγμης ηταν καλα, αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κανω πολλα γιατι ειχα αργησει για το σχολειο. 
Οταν γυρισα απο το σχολειο, βρηκα τον δευτερο νεοσσου πολυ τραυματισμενο, χωρις ενεργεια και ο καημενος ξεψυχουσε. Ο πρωτος ειχε χασει μονο λιγα πουπουλα στο κεφαλακι του.
Χωρισα τον τζοι, και τα μικρα εμειναν με τη μητερα τους. Η οποια ταιζε μονο τον μεγαλυτερο(και λιγοτερο τραυματισμενο νεοσσο). 
Πηρα τη πρωτοβουλια και ταισα τον χτυπημενο νεοσσου και ετσι εβγαλε το βραδυ. 
Εχθες το πρωι και τα δυο μικρα ηταν ζωηρα. Αλλα ταισμενο ηταν μονο το μεγαλυτερο. Ετσι ξαναταισα τον χτυπημενο. Ομως, ο μικρος δεν μπορεσε να αντεξει και υπεκυψε!  :sad: 

Τωρα στη φωλια ειναι μονο ο μεγαλυτερος, μαζι με τη μαμα του που τον φροντιζει! Ειναι πολυ ανεπτυγμενος για την ηλικια του και αυτο με χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα! Το μονο που με ανησυχει ειναι το οτι δεν βγαζει πολλες φωνουλες οπως πρεπει να βγαζουν οι νεοσσοι, ενω σηκωνεται για να ζητησει τροφη. Τι λετε να εγινε; Τρομαξε απο αυτα που εγιναν;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπωπω ... κρίμα βρε Κώστα !!! :Sad0064: 
Γιατί όμως να δει ανταγωνιστές τόσο μικρά μωράκια ?
Σίγουρα είναι αυτό ?
Τουλάχιστον το μεγαλύτερο είναι καλά ... υπομονή !!!

----------


## kostas0206

Μπορει να φταιει το οτι τα αγγιξα για να τα χαιδεψω. και κατι να μυριστηκε ο τζοι που δεν του αρεσε και να εγινε αυτο που εγινε.
Καθε πουλι δειχνει διαφορετικη ανεκτικοτητα σε τετοια θεματα!

----------


## mrsoulis

Κρίμα ειναι τουλάχιστον δώσε προσοχή σε αυτόν που έμεινε.... Ίσως ο αρσενικός να ειναι ακόμα πολυ πυρωμένος και να το έκανε αυτο από την διάθεση του να ζευγαρωσει και επειδή η θηλυκιά ήταν αφοσιωμένη στα μικρά της.... 

Δεν είμαι και ειδικός απλώς καταθέτω ενα ενδεχόμενο...

----------


## xrisam

Μα τι να επάθε ο Joy σου? Αφού ήταν τόσο αφοσιωμένος πατέρας... :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:  

Κριμά Κώστα, ευχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά με το μικρο.

----------


## kostas0206

Γεια σας παιδια!!
Ο μικρουλης μεγαλωνει κανονικα και ειναι παντα ταισμενος απο τη μαμα του!
17 ημερων σημερα και ηδη αρχισε να συμπεριφερεται σαν κανονικο πουλακι. Εχει αρχισει αρχισει να ανοιγει τις βελονες του και γινεται ενα κουκλι! Φωτογραφιες θα ανεβασω μια αλλη φορα  :Big Grin: 

Θελω τη γνωμη σας και τη βοηθεια σας σε κατι! 
Καποιοι με ρωτησαν αν θα τα βαλω για δευτερη γεννα. Εγω ομως ειμαι διστακτικος μιας και σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να ξαναγινουν τα ιδια...
Εσεις τι μου προτεινετε; και γιατι;  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαίρομαι για το μικρό σου ! :: 
Για το αν  ξαναβάλεις σε αναπαραγωγή εγώ έχω δύο πράγματα στο μυαλό μου ... θα τα πώ και τα δύο ώστε να με διορθώσουν και οι έμπειροι μιας και έχω 0 εμπειρία σε αναπαραγωγή κοκατιλ. 

Α ) τα αφήνεις καλύτερα και ξαναπροσπαθείς του χρόνου , ψάχνοντας και ρωτώντας το διαστημα αυτό για το λόγο της συμπεριφοράς του αρσενικού ώστε να μην ξανασυμβεί την επόμενη !
Άρα πας για του χρόνου αναπαραγωγή εάν έχεις μάθει τα πιθανά αίτια της συμπεριφοράς !

Β) τα ξαναβάζεις και στην ηλικία που τους επιτέθηκε (7-11 ημερών) τον χωρίζεις από αυτά και την θηλυκιά !
Φυσικά η ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι πως το θηλυκό θα θέλει υποστήριξη στο τάισμα , άρα θα αναλαμβάνεις και εσύ ένα *παράλληλο (*όχι εξ ολοκλήρου ) τάισμα με εκείνη ! 

Μπορεί να λέω μπαρούφες απλά θα ήθελα να δώ αν όντως αυτό που σκέφτομαι μπορεί να γίνει και αν είναι μια προτεινόμενη λύση !

Προφανώς για το Β θα χρειάζεσαι χρόνο, μεγάλη προσοχή κτλ. που απαιτεί το τάισμα στο χέρι !

Υ.Γ. το τάισμα στο χέρι το πρότεινα λόγω του ότι η θηλυκιά μόνη της τα κουράζεται , όχι για κάποιο άλλο λόγο

----------


## vicky_ath

Θα συμφωνήσω στο Α... αλλά όχι στο Β...
και όχι στο κομμάτι που αφορά το να ξαναπροσπαθήσει, αλλά το κομμάτι ότι στις μέρες που εγινε το συμβάν χωρίζουμε τον αρσενικό και ταίζουμε και εμείς...

Καταρχάς δεν εχει ξεκαθαριστεί για ποιον λόγο έκανε ότι έκανε ο αρσενικός... και κατά δεύτερον ένα πουλάκι μόνο του μπορεί να μεγαλώσει εώς και 6 μικρά άνετα!

Οπότε εγώ θα έλεγα ότι αποφασίζει ο Κώστας αν θέλει ή όχι να πάρει το ρίσκο να πάει σε δεύτερη γέννα... αν αποφασίσει να το κάνει παρακολουθεί συνεχώς τα πουλάκια από τη μέρα που θα γεννηθούν, με ορθό τρόπο και σε κατάλληλη ώρα, χωρίς να ενοχλεί το ζευγάρι (μία φορά την ημέρα όταν ο αρσενικός ή και τα 2 πουλάκια είναι εκτός φωλιάς μας αρκεί) ... αν διαπιστώσει πρόβλημα βάζει τον αρσενικό στο άλλο μέρος του κλουβιού με οπτικό χώρισμα και αφήνει τη θηλυκιά να κάνει τη δουλειά της!

----------


## kostas0206

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ!
Πραγματικα με βοηθησατε!

Λοιπον θα κατσω να το σκεφτω λιγες μερες, αλλωστε μεχρι να απογαλακτιστει ο μικρος θα περασει πολυς καιρος!

Και θα δω τι θα κανω μετα!  :Happy: 
Και τα πουλια δεν εχουν κουραστει, αρα μια χαρα!  :Happy: 

Αλλα δεν ξερω πως να κινηθω αν αποφασισω να συνεχισω σε 2η γεννα. Πρεπει να κανω καποιες μερες προετοιμασια(παλι);

----------


## CreCkotiels

Διάβασε το παρακάτω θέμα και δές και τα σχόλια μέχρι τέλους μιας και είχα μπερδέψει την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο με τις γέννες  !!!
Θεωρώ θα σε καλύψει τόσο το άρθρο όσο και τα σχόλια !!!
*Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel*

----------


## serafeim

Αφηστε τα αυτα  :Happy: 
φωτογραφιες θελω!!

----------


## kostas0206

Καλημερα!!!  :Happy: 
Μεγαλωσαμε καθολου;;

19 ημερων σημερα και ηδη εχουμε καλυψει μεγαλο μερος του σωματος μας με πουπουλακια!!!
Εχει αρχισει να βγαινει και η ουριτσα μας!  :Big Grin: 
Υπαρχουν ατελειες ακομα  :winky: 
Επισης μια μικρη καραφλιτσα την εχουμε λογω του μπαμπα... Θα γεμισει και αυτο το κενο σε λιγες μερες!  :Big Grin: 







 :Sign0006:  Δεν ξερω τι εχει παθει η φωτογραφικη μου αλλα δεν βγαζει καλες φωτογραφιες αυτον τον καιρο. Βγαινουν ολες κουνημενες!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κοίτα μια τσαχπινιά στο βλέμμα !!!
Βρε ζουζούνοοοο ... :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 

Κωστή να το χαίρεσαι το τσουλουφάκι σου !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω, τι ζουζουνάκι είναι αυτό βρε!!  :Happy:  Να σας ζήσει και να το χαίρεστε!!!

----------


## Destat

Κώστα να το χαίρεσαι το μικρόοο! Κουκλί είναι, πολύ ευχαριστιέμαι να βλέπω επιτυχημένες γέννες και νοικοκύρηδες ιδιοκτήτες!    :Happy0065:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αμαααααν τι φάτσα είναι αυτή;;;; Να το χαίρεσαι Κώστα, πανέμορφο το μικρούλι!!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## kostas0206

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!  :Big Grin: 

Παντως ειναι πολυ μεγαλο τερατακι!  :Evilgrin0007: 
Το αφηνεις σε μια γωνιτσα και τσουπ, εχει παει στην αλλη ακρη!

----------


## xrisam

Υπέροχο πλασματάκι!

Να το χαίρεσαι Κώστα!

----------


## kostas0206

Καλημερααα!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kostas0206

Μεγαλωσαμε καθολου;  :Big Grin: 
Πως σας φαινομαστε;



Και εγινε και η πρωτη επαφη με τον ηλιο!  :Happy: 




Ο μικρος ειναι πολυ σκανδαλιαρης!
Δεν καθεται σε ενα σημειο, ολο θελει να φευγει!  :: 

Αλλα η αδυναμια του ειναι να σκαρφαλωνει στο χερι μου! Καθε φορα θελει να ανεβαινει μεχρι τον ωμο μου και να παρακολουθει τριγυρω!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπωπωπω ένα Ζουζούνι !!
Μοιάζει με τον Έκτωρα μου αλλά ο δικός μου έχει και κάποιες παραπανισιες πέρλες !!
Τι ύφος έχει βρε ο ζουζουνος ??  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## xrisam

Αχου ποσο μεγάλωσε !!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Cuteness overload!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Jumping0045:  Τι γλυκοοοοοοοοοοοοοούλης που είνααααααααααααααι!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

κουκλος ειναι να τον χαίρεσαι και να τον καμαρωνεις να μεγαλώνει....

----------


## gordon

κουκλι !!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κουκλάκι είναι!!  :Happy:  Απολαμβάνει την λιακάδα στο φουλ!!!

----------

